# 1920's Eagle



## Eyevil1 (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anybody have any lit. or documentation on these bicycles? Looking for a catalog in the 20's from the Eagle Bicycle Manufacturing Company.
I have an original 1890's catalog from them in fairly mint condition, but i am told my bicycle is 1922ish?


----------

